# Gold fingers



## dimka (May 30, 2014)

Hey guys, I have been looking on eBay for gold fingers,but on the good listings I can only see the amount if gold fingers, the weight is not shown,the best deal is 50 dollars for 240 double sided gold fingers, which is about 20 cents a gold finger.van someone tell me how much gold fingers would be in a pound and if this is worth buying?

Thanks guys!


----------



## jimdoc (May 30, 2014)

dimka said:


> Hey guys, I have been looking on eBay for gold fingers,but on the good listings I can only see the amount if gold fingers, the weight is not shown,the best deal is 50 dollars for 240 double sided gold fingers, which is about 20 cents a gold finger.van someone tell me how much gold fingers would be in a pound and if this is worth buying?
> 
> Thanks guys!




Boardsort.com is paying $50 per lb.
http://boardsort.com/payout.php


----------



## dimka (May 30, 2014)

jimdoc said:


> dimka said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys, I have been looking on eBay for gold fingers,but on the good listings I can only see the amount if gold fingers, the weight is not shown,the best deal is 50 dollars for 240 double sided gold fingers, which is about 20 cents a gold finger.van someone tell me how much gold fingers would be in a pound and if this is worth buying?
> ...


Thanks for advertising and not answering Any of my questions mate,really appreciate it.....


----------



## jimdoc (May 30, 2014)

dimka said:


> jimdoc said:
> 
> 
> > dimka said:
> ...




That's not my company. it is just to show you what they should cost.
You asked what fingers weigh. You will not get an answer to that one.

Jim


----------



## mls26cwru (May 30, 2014)

in an effort to save you some money.... don't trust ANY seller trying to sell you a number of pieces. they are basically hoping you are foolish enough to buy their product. the only thing you can go by is a bulk weight as fingers weigh different amounts... that being said, you can estimate roughly 1.8-2.0 grams of gold per pound of VERY CLOSELY cut fingers. That is the estimate that most people use here on the forum... I will leave the math for you to do to determine if it is worth your while or not (but don't forget to take into account the time and materials it will take you to refine the fingers).


----------



## mls26cwru (May 30, 2014)

oh, and in about 99% of the cases, gold fingers on ebay are vastly over priced... the price is driven up by people who have no idea how much gold is actually in them.


----------



## dimka (May 30, 2014)

mls26cwru said:


> in an effort to save you some money.... don't trust ANY seller trying to sell you a number of pieces. they are basically hoping you are foolish enough to buy their product. the only thing you can go by is a bulk weight as fingers weigh different amounts... that being said, you can estimate roughly 1.8-2.0 grams of gold per pound of VERY CLOSELY cut fingers. That is the estimate that most people use here on the forum... I will leave the math for you to do to determine if it is worth your while or not (but don't forget to take into account the time and materials it will take you to refine the fingers).


Thank you for being kind enough to answer my question instead of barging in and advertising with something that I do not need mate! After leaving me with that were would I find a particular deal where I can buy fingers in bulk and still profit? Any ideas?

Thanks again!


----------



## jimdoc (May 30, 2014)

dimka said:


> mls26cwru said:
> 
> 
> > in an effort to save you some money.... don't trust ANY seller trying to sell you a number of pieces. they are basically hoping you are foolish enough to buy their product. the only thing you can go by is a bulk weight as fingers weigh different amounts... that being said, you can estimate roughly 1.8-2.0 grams of gold per pound of VERY CLOSELY cut fingers. That is the estimate that most people use here on the forum... I will leave the math for you to do to determine if it is worth your while or not (but don't forget to take into account the time and materials it will take you to refine the fingers).
> ...




Your attitude problem will make your visit short.

Jim


----------



## mls26cwru (May 30, 2014)

I would not mistake that post as "advertising"... Boardsort.com is used by most of the guys here as a baseline for e-scrap value. The prices they offer are the most competitive around and thus the reason why everyone here uses them... they are a very helpful tool to use.

you will have a hard time finding bulk deals on fingers on this site as they are among the easiest thing to refine... most will refine themselves here. You maybe able to find some guys here willing to sell you a pound or two, but I would not expect to make a bunch of money off of it... It would be more for learning the process more than anything else.


----------



## dimka (May 30, 2014)

jimdoc said:


> dimka said:
> 
> 
> > mls26cwru said:
> ...


Ill make this short and simple for you, I don't like you and by the looks you don't like me, I will keep away from you and you will do the same? Good.

Mls, thank you for giving me some tips and places to go and directions, I will see what I can find for now


----------



## shmandi (May 30, 2014)

dimka said:


> Thank you for being kind enough to answer my question instead of barging in and advertising with something that I do not need mate! After leaving me with that were would I find a particular deal where I can buy fingers in bulk and still profit? Any ideas?
> 
> Thanks again!



If you want to profit from fingers is best that you get it for free. You are not likely to find them for good price on ebay. Here nobody will sell them to you unless they can get more that they are worth, as getting gold out is really easy. I think only way you can profit on small scale if you get them for less than half of price what boardsort and similar companies pay for.


----------



## jimdoc (May 30, 2014)

dimka said:


> jimdoc said:
> 
> 
> > dimka said:
> ...



I almost want to ask to be a moderator, just to ban you for your snotty attitude.
You won't last long here anyway. You know where you can stick your short and simple.

Jim


----------



## dimka (May 30, 2014)

jimdoc said:


> dimka said:
> 
> 
> > jimdoc said:
> ...


You know? I honestly wouldn't want to stay here if you keep your attitude up mate....


----------



## eastky (May 30, 2014)

The fingers cut from memory sticks weigh about 1 gram each. Example if the auction says 204 fingers you can figure about
200 to 235 grams for that lot. Fingers on ebay usually go for $80.00 and up.

Fingers are the cream of the crop for some people. Easy to recover the gold with not a lot of work. 

You could have put a post in the wanted section of the forum and offered a decent price for them. Even if you do that now I doubt you will have much luck doing that now.

jimdoc will help you more than hurt you. He wasn't advertising to you. Just letting you know what the going price was for 
a pound of fingers. If you aren't willing to pay the going price you wont have any profit.


----------



## macfixer01 (May 30, 2014)

Trying to compare fingers is hard because there can be several variables. Most of the weight comes from the worthless fiberglass circuit board. As eastky inferred, fingers cut from memory sticks (DIMMs) are a standard size and thickness so can all be assumed to weigh the same per piece (as long as they're closely trimmed). Other types of circuit board fingers can be all over the map though. Fingers from single-sided boards would have only half as many contacts. Some manufacturers save a few cents per board by only putting those contacts actually used on the board and leaving big gaps between. DEC VAX or QBUS boards for example are very thick so there is less contact area for a given weight. Some boards have non-standard shaped contacts, for example larger square shapes and less of them. All these things make it impossible to generalize weight per piece, so it's best to use the bulk weight instead for an average. One of the biggest factors in any case is how well they're trimmed, and so how much waste circuit board was left attached. Pictures are important if you're buying trimmed fingers. I've seen some auctions described as "Closely Trimmed" which obviously had a quarter inch of green board left on them! Finally, it's best to try to find a local source of free or cheap boards you can trim yourself. If you do decide to buy on Ebay, larger lots of say 20 pounds or more may be a better deal since less people can afford to bid on them. That's assuming the auction didn't start at a price already too high to make a profit?


----------



## Palladium (May 30, 2014)

Well if you don't like his attitude you sure won't like mine..... Mate!
You seem like you just want to use this board for you own personal answers. Why dont you ask ebay for your answers then?


----------



## Pantherlikher (May 30, 2014)

Nice... Asked a simple question, got a simple guide answer and returned with a kick to us all.
Lemme tell ya "Mate"...
Move on so we can continue being friendly and learning without negativity.

B.S.
...Negativity begets negativity...Enjoy it...


----------



## dimka (May 30, 2014)

Thank you everyone that helped me, or at least tried. I would like to apologize for being snotty, and for jumping on jimdoc, I thought he was advertising and didn't know what that website was (I'm very new here). 

Can I have a moderator close this? I think I'll just not post anything...


----------



## solar_plasma (May 30, 2014)

Try to have a look on the date jimdoc joined the forum and have a look on how long this forum does exist. I don't think you "jumped on jimdoc", you are not able to jump high enough.


----------



## Anonymous (May 30, 2014)

Jimdoc can be helpful - although his "customer relations" sometimes needs a bit of development. It's more a delivery thing 8) 8) 

I can understand why you reacted the way you did but as the other guys have said it's a good place here so find your feet before snapping at the gruff ole' boys like Jim :lol: :lol: 

Regards

Jon


----------



## dimka (May 30, 2014)

solar_plasma said:


> Try to have a look on the date jimdoc joined the forum and have a look on how long this forum does exist. I don't think you "jumped on jimdoc", you are not able to jump high enough.


I don't believe you are getting at what I am trying to say, what I mean is I'm sorry for getting mad at jimdoc, I didn't udnerstand


----------



## Palladium (May 30, 2014)

Welcome to the forum brother! Everybody makes mistakes lets all get back to learning.


----------



## dimka (May 30, 2014)

Palladium said:


> Welcome to the forum brother! Everybody makes mistakes lets all get back to learning.


No thanks, I think I'll not post anywhere anymore.


----------

